# Is the Wacom Bamboo Fun any good for graphics?



## wishinstonez (Nov 22, 2007)

Originally I was going to get the Wacom Intuos3 but the price in Australia is significantly more than buying it in US.
It's USD$329.95 on the US website and it's AUD$569 on the Australian website...when it should be around AUD$375 after conversion...

So anyway the one I'm thinking of now is the Bamboo Fun.
It only has 512 pressure levels of pressure sensitivity and has less resolution.
Are these two factors really big?
Apparently 512 pressure points isn't as fluid as the 1024 and you can tell because sometimes it "jumps"...is this true or is it a marketing ploy?


Bamboo Fun for graphics...yes or no?

If not, does anyone know of a good and cheaper alternative to the Intuos?


Thanks in advance ^__^


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Wacom Intuos3 is an excellent tablet and well worth the money. I started out with a cheap Genius and you can really feel the difference with a more expensive one.

If you've never used a graphics tablet before, try out some different ones before ordering. You might find the smaller A5 or A6 models are easier to use than A4/3. After using a mouse, it takes a while to get used to moving your hand over such a large area with anything bigger than A5.

512 pressure points is good enough for most work, unless you're using it for professional design work, and even then 512 is fine.

I haven't used the Bamboo Fun, but it looks really good for the price.


----------



## wishinstonez (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you!

Yeah I really want an Intuos but considering it is my parents buying it for me....and only to cater for a hobby I've recently discovered I thought it'd be a bit unreasonable of me to make them spend over $500 on it...

This is my first tablet...and Bamboo Fun is pretty cute! And yeah, I just discovered that some shops have try-outs! Woot!

I'm glad 512 pressure points will work ok.


Thank yooouuu~~ ^^


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you are a sudent you may be able to access education versions - found this link:
http://www.softwaretime.com.au/product/product_list1.shtml?sid=&prod+code=80752


----------



## wishinstonez (Nov 22, 2007)

Oohh thank you! I'll get my parents to take a look at that.


----------

